# Solved: Files on momery card read: .HPE, .TMP, .MMT



## kuh_sawn_draw (Mar 30, 2008)

So, I can access some of the pictures on my memory card, but not all of them. Most of them are coming up as HPE, .TMP, .MMT (no idea what these are!) and I can not preview them, or copy and paste them. The file names look like DQAL.MMT 
instead of the regular DSCN. The file properties say that the size is 0 
Any pictures I take after these ones, I can view no problem. 

I have attached a print screen of the "images" and their properties.

Any ideas as to what happened and how/ if I can get these files back?

Thanks, 
-Cassandra


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

He there, I'm sorry to say that your card has become corrupt. If you want to try and rescue those images you'll need to obtain some image rescue software, just do a google search. I use THIS ONE. If you'd rather, some camera/photo shops will offer this service too.

*Do not delete or take anymore photos* until you've rescued it.

Once rescued save all your images to your computer and reformat the card.

Corruptions like this can happen when removing the card from the camera while it's still turned on or saving a photo. Or disconnecting the camera from the computer when it's still on, without using the 'safely remove hardware' option. It can also happen if the battery compartment is opened when the camera is on or during an operation. Or... and this is where I have problems, removing a card from a card reader when it hasn't finished an operation. (I slap my wrists everytime)

Good luck

PP


----------



## kuh_sawn_draw (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Bunches.


----------



## kuh_sawn_draw (Mar 30, 2008)

It worked, my pictures are safe and sound!  
AMAZING!


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Excellent news, you can mark this thread as 'solved' by clicking on thread tools.

PP


----------

